# Specialized Enduro size



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

Thinking of Specialized Enduro 2022 or 2021 if I find one in stock and unsure about the size.
Unfortunately unlikely to have one at LBS to at least sit on since most LBS carry a ton of Stumpjumpers and not much else.

I am 5'9" and I do own a S3 Turbo Levo Comp which to me is a bit tippy, so for the Levo I would have been happy with a size somewhere between S3 and S4
I assume with the Enduro geometry S3 should be OK.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

You are borderline S3/S4. If you like to throw your bike around a lot and want something a little more responsive go for the S3. If you like a more stable/planted bike, get the S4. If you like the S3 Levo, get an S3 Enduro. If not get the S4.


----------



## electricdownhill805 (May 25, 2020)

S3


----------

